# Bad smell in attic during evening after hot days



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Is it possible that your plumbing vent is damaged and letting sewer gas into the space?


----------



## Jessy156 (Aug 17, 2015)

If you're on good terms with him I'd ask the contractor who did the roof job back then. Maybe he's already familiar with this kind of issue.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

I would check and see what type of insulation they used. Depending on the stabilizers in the insulation, it could be that. 

The other suggestions mentioned are spot on as well. 

Any HVAC in the attic?


----------



## craig11152 (Jun 20, 2015)

Have you poked your head up there with a flashlight? Looked under the insulation?
half a roof after a hurricane could it be mold?


----------



## Ultrarunner2017 (Oct 1, 2008)

Jessy156 said:


> If you're on good terms with him I'd ask the contractor who did the roof job back then. Maybe he's already familiar with this kind of issue.


That sounds like a good place to start. They have a website - I should be able to e-mail them.


----------



## Ultrarunner2017 (Oct 1, 2008)

oh'mike said:


> Is it possible that your plumbing vent is damaged and letting sewer gas into the space?


The sewer vent is much lower on the roof - in front of the dormer windows. There is another sewer vent on the other side, but I haven't been smelling it close to that point.



> craig11152 said;
> Have you poked your head up there with a flashlight? Looked under the insulation?
> half a roof after a hurricane could it be mold?


That is a possibility. The old insulation had to have gotten wet during the storm - but do you think mould would remain for so long? After the roof stopped leaking, wouldn't it just dry out?


----------



## craig11152 (Jun 20, 2015)

KE2KB said:


> but do you think mould would remain for so long? After the roof stopped leaking, wouldn't it just dry out?


no idea, just tossing out possible things that hadn't been mentioned yet


----------



## GrayHair (Apr 9, 2015)

I thought it was urban legend (long before the internet), but my father-in-law swore he saw it happen. After taking early retirement he sold cars and a new car on the lot quickly developed a bad odor. After much sniffing and searching, someone removed the backseat and discovered an factory worker's uneaten lunch. :laughing:


----------



## Ultrarunner2017 (Oct 1, 2008)

GrayHair said:


> I thought it was urban legend (long before the internet), but my father-in-law swore he saw it happen. After taking early retirement he sold cars and a new car on the lot quickly developed a bad odor. After much sniffing and searching, someone removed the backseat and discovered an factory worker's uneaten lunch. :laughing:


Yuk! Were there any mice, ants, or anything else in there having a feast?


----------



## Ultrarunner2017 (Oct 1, 2008)

I just went into the attic when it's still sunny and hot out. What I smell now is pretty much what one would expect from an asphalt roof - tar.
That makes me think that what I am smelling at night, is the tar cooling down. Someone else might go up there and not smell anything except tar - I have a very sensitive nose. Very useful to my local gas company - I have located several gas leaks over the years.


----------



## craig11152 (Jun 20, 2015)

I know my nose is more sensitive than my wife's.
Do other folks in the house smell it too?


----------



## KateCruz (Sep 7, 2015)

It happens not only during hot, but also cold evenings or something like that. I think it's because of a loose vent connection.


----------



## wkearney99 (Apr 8, 2009)

KateCruz said:


> It happens not only during hot, but also cold evenings or something like that. I think it's because of a loose vent connection.


Track down all sink and waste lines. Make sure they're all properly vented. And that anything going up for a roof exit is actually connected all the way up and out. We had a new house built and the plumber forgot to connect a vent to a laundry room sink. Smelled exactly like natural gas, even had the gas company out. Which was useful because they did find a slight leak at the new meter.


----------

